

Data Robotics Launches Second Generation Drobo - Stubbs
http://www.automatedhome.co.uk/New-Products/Data-Robotics-Launches-Second-Generation-Drobo.html

======
Tichy
Is this the kind of thing that is appropriate to flag as spam? In any case I
just did so - sorry, Stubbs, your other submissions seem fine...

~~~
Stubbs
Sorry you thought it was spam Tichy, I thought it was interesting, glad you
like my other stuff though ...

:(

~~~
Tichy
Maybe I missed something, but it seemed to me to be just a file server, of
which there are hundreds in the market?

I am sure you did not mean it is as spam, though - maybe the "flag" option is
best left untouched :-/

Edit: unflagged

